# RV cutting out problem, Gulf Stream Sun Voyager.



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi all you RV'ers,
I'm hoping you can help out with a problem a friend has with his 1995 Gulf Stream Sun Voyager, 6.5 Chevrolet TD with Stanadyne electronic injection.
When driving the engine momentarily cuts out, he has learnt to 'blip' the accelerator pedal, and the engine fires up again !, if the accelerator is not 'blipped' then the engine dies completely, this happens completely randomly, and does not make any difference if the engine is hot or cold, going up or down hill or on the level. The 'Service Throttle Soon' light on the dash, lights up every time.
He has had, to date, 7 (yes SEVEN !) pumps fitted on advice from a so called, specialist diagnostic company, who so far have charged him £2000 !! Which he is obviously trying to get back from them, seeing as they have failed dramatically to solve the problem.
I have virtually no mechanical knowledge myself, but my friend is fairly familiar with all the oily bits under the bonnet, but he is at his wits end...any input from all our experts out there will be gratefully received.
Many thanks in anticipation.

Vinny...ps. Sorry it's a bit of a ramble !


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

seem to recall reading about this back in 2010. Not sure now as memory is not what it used to be, but it was something to do with, hope I get this right, the PMD getting overheated and needs to have a cooler fitted or moved to the firewall, or heat shield I think we call it.

Not sure if they mean the heat affects the module or if the heat evaporates the fuel, as I cannot see a layout of the engine. the first I would imagine.
let us know

cabby


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks cabby for your quick response, I will pass your info to my friend, who I'm sure will understand it( sorry it's a bit beyond me !).
Any more takers......


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

There's a YouTube video describing what to do:






Colin


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the link Colin, all so much Chinese to me ! But will pass it onto my friend...surprised he hasn't heard of this PMD problem, but maybe he has...we will see.
Thanks again, Cabby & Colin.
Any more ideas folks ??


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The Chevy 6.5 diesel was never a good engine. Gutless wonder and even many mods never brought it up to snuff.

If your friend goes on any american search engine there are lots of people with the same problem. Try google.com instead of google.co.uk

Ray.


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Cheers Ray, would never have thought of that, .com .....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm a bit confused, by the combination of Electronic ignition and a diesel pump, never seen both on the same vehicle, but from the description, it sounds like a flat spot, so if petrol I'd be looking at ignition timing and the carburetor, no sod all about diesels I'm afraid.


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Kev, thanks for your interest...as I have said previous, I have very little know how of the oily bits....think it says electronic injection, not ignition ! But again I wouldn't know even if it said ejection !! Presume they are one system for petrol and another for diesel ?

Vinny.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

The PMD unit was bolted onto the side of the pump, the idea was that the cool fuel flowing into the pump would keep the PMD unit cool, its not been 100% successful. :lol: The PMD overheats and knackers the electronics in it.

You can buy a kit with a new PMD to resite it to somewhere cooler like the front of the firewall, around a £100 I believe.

The Chevrolet has electronic fuel injection, not electronic ignition.  

Ian


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Olley, maybe the old grey matter is not as bad as I thought it was. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

good luck with sorting the problem - if your stuck for a garage -

Las RV has been really good with issues etc that I've had with mine - based just outside northampton

http://www.lasmotorhomes.com/

also - they are great for advice over the phone as well


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Past on all your input to my friend, and it seems that the PMD unit has been re-positioned and renewed, so that line has been eliminated !
The other possible solution may lie with the electric throttle, which apparently is very specific to this year and chassis, and this is being pursued with the chassis manufacturer, amongst other lines of enquiry.
One thing he mentioned was the potentiometer !!...At this point my brain started to get a bit foggy and my eyes glazed over !!
He obviously has done a lot more exploration of his problem than I was 1st aware of, and it has been ongoing for some 18 months !
Thanks again everyone, I will try and keep you posted as to any progress.

Vinny


----------

